# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine heftige dromen, blijft dit??

## wilhartjemikle

Ik gebruik Paroxetine 10 mg nu 3 weken en heb sinds het begin al enorm veel dromen per nacht, en dan ook erg heftig en levendig, waardoor ik onrustig slaap en me raar voel wanneer ik wakker word. Het hoeven niet per se nachtmerries te zijn, maar de dromen zitten me wel erg dwars. Ik kijk niet echt meer uit naar slapen hierdoor. 

Ik probeer nu op internet te vinden of dit een beginverschijnsel is van Paroxetine en of dit dus overgaat, of dat dit iets is wat blijft. Ik zie genoeg mensen die last hebben gehad van het dromen, maar daarbij niet vermelden na hoelang dit verdween. Sommigen geven aan dat het op een keer verdween (maar dus niet wanneer), en sommigen geven aan dat het verdween toen ze stopten met de medicijnen. 
Ik zou erg graag willen weten of dit iets tijdelijks is, omdat ik namelijk wel positieve effecten ervaar van de Paroxetine en niet zomaar ermee wil stoppen.. Ik neem dit medicijn vanwege mijn somberheid, vele huilbuien, emoties niet onder controle hebben en ook vanwege angst/zenuwklachten. Sinds het gebruik heb ik het idee dat ik rationeler nadenk en kalmer ben. Daarnaast heb ik maar 1 keer gehuild in 3 weken tijd. Dit zijn dus goede tekens, maar mijn huisarts wil a.s. maandag weten of ik wil overstappen op een ander merk of niet n.a.v. de dromen. Dit ligt dus geheel aan of de dromen blijven of niet... maar dat kan ik zelf niet voorspellen. Als de dromen zouden blijven, weet ik niet of dat het waard is om het te blijven gebruiken. Hoe moet ik nu die knoop doorhakken zonder er de kennis over te hebben? Ik heb nog 6 dagen om het aan te kijken, misschien gaan de positieve effecten wel opwegen tegen de negatieve, maar ik twijfel...

Ik hoop dat iemand er ervaring mee heeft (gehad), en dat die me kan vertellen hoelang dit aanhoudt..

Groetjes Willeke

----------


## Bolletje1

Op crazymeds vind je veel informatie over anti depressiva. 
Is wel int Engels.
Heb zelf geen ervaring mee, ik neem paroxetine sinds 4 dagen daarvoor spiralexa en sErlaine.

----------

